# Hafler (Rockford Fosgate) MSE88tn



## freemind (Sep 11, 2008)

I hope that one of you pick this one up,

Hafler (Rockford Fosgate) MSE88tn Car Audio Amplifier - eBay (item 280539522652 end time Aug-04-10 07:20:46 PDT)


----------

